# Ladybugs



## cpeay (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Trever1t (Jul 12, 2011)

that second image will cause a stir 

Why do people like lady bugs? I like them and blame my parents.


----------



## Miladymimi (Jul 12, 2011)

Because they eat aphids.  If you have flowers, aphids are bad.    The only problem I have with lady bugs is when they decide to come in my house.  The little buggers bite.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 12, 2011)

they bite? I've handled hundreds, never knew that


----------



## ramblingman (Jul 21, 2011)

I like that shots .... I think it's addicting to shoot bugs even if they do bite!


----------



## baturn (Jul 22, 2011)

One of them is obviously not a lady!


----------



## Actinometro (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice shots. They are hard hard to shoot ... too much reflective.
Would be even better if not centered.

Thanks for sharing and Keep shooting !


----------



## PhotoTish (Jul 26, 2011)

I like your photos. They look nice and sharp on my screen.  I don't think red lady bugs bite, only the orangey-yellow ones - I read somewhere that the red lady birds are endangered because the orangey-yellow bugs eat them !  The first bug looks redder than the - umm - courting bugs - in the second photo so maybe lunch was on the way!  :thumbup:


----------

